# Lawnboy snowblower model 320 surges



## gapster (Dec 20, 2008)

While using my snowblower today, I noticed the engine would surge when the choke setting was set to the far left in the off position. It ran evenly in the middle setting of the choke. I know its a toro clone, hope someone can help.


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

:wave: Hi & welcome to TSF.

I am not sure if I understood your post correctly - so apologies up front if I have it wrong. 

But if your engine starts OK with choke, once it is warm, then you should turn the choke off. Once a cold engine warms up, there should be no need for choke at all - and if you leave it on, the engine will run poorly. :4-thatsba 

Similarly, once warm, when you turn the choke off, the engine will run correctly / smoothly - Is that what you mean by "surging"?? :4-dontkno


----------



## gapster (Dec 20, 2008)

I was running it today, when it seemed warmed up, I turned the choke off, it started to speed up then slow down and it continuously did this until I started to clear snow. Well for the first time I inspected the drive belt and noticed it seemed loose. I ordered one today, hope this helps.


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

:wave:Yes that could be it - if the load comes and goes due to the slack belt, then that can cause surging as the governor tries to keep up with the rapidly changing load - otherwise it sounds like the engine governor is "hunting".

Try spraying some "spray lube" around all the governor / car linkages as if they get a bit stiff due to dirt / corrosion - that can cause the governor to hunt.

Good luck with it


----------



## gapster (Dec 20, 2008)

I replaced the drive belt, and lubed up the linkages as you suggested. I go to start it up, the primer bulb collapses. Good news however, I had a turkey baster handy. It runs just fine, thanks.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

If your primer bulb has a hole in the middle, don't use a gloved finger. Of course you have ruined the turkey baster.

BG


----------



## gapster (Dec 20, 2008)

Of course I would never use this baster again for food, I never used a glove finger on the primer bulb. I think the venting of the carburetor and new gas additives destroys the bulb. I keep 2 on hand now.


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

:wave:Well done gapster - you got it fixed and running properly ray:

I know I shouldn't ask this - but I going to anyway - given you start it with a turkey baster primer - does the engine still go _vrooom-vroooom _- or does it now go _gobble gobble_?:laugh:


----------



## gapster (Dec 20, 2008)

Gee I never found out, all the snow melted.:laugh:


----------

